#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Spantklem aan een schuine dak ( H balk) constructie

## renevanh

Wij zijn bezig met het vernieuwen van de gehele licht en geluidsinstallatie van het lokale jongerencentrum.
Een onderdeel hiervan is het vervangen van de huidige buisconstructie voor een fatsoenlijke truss aan handtakels.
Net ben ik even gaan bekijken hoe dat met ophangen zou gaan, en loop ergens tegenaan.

het dak is een puntdak, ondersteund door dakspanten in de vorm van de welbekende H balk.
Ik had verwacht dat het dak voorzien zou zijn van dwarsbalken, maar dat is niet zo. Er hangt wel een constructie waar de huidige buizenconstructie aan vast hangt, maar ik heb geen idee of het huidige gewicht er al aan mag hangen, laat staan de geplande iets zwaardere trussconstructie met meer fixtures. Dit gaan we uiteraard uitzoeken.

Ondertussen kijk ik alvast naar eventuele alternatieven. Een mogelijk zijn de zogenaamde beamclamps aan de dakspanten bevestigen, maar dat zou dus betekenen dat de beamclamps 'schuin' hangen. Ik twijfel of dat kan en/of mag, maar kan er niks over vinden. Mijn intuitie zegt van niet (ivm glijden en clamps belasten onder een hoek) maar ik wil zekerheid. Iemand die hier wat over kan zeggen?

Daarnaast sta ik open voor andere alternatieven, al kan ik er op dit moment geen bedenken.
Heeft iemand toevallig nog een idee hoe dit opgelost zou kunnen worden (even ervan uitgaand dat het dak het gewicht wel mag dragen)?

----------


## JeroenVDV

Begin eens met het maken van een fotoverslag en post evt. (bouw)tekeningen van de ruimte.

Of, beter nog, huur een riggingbedrijf/expert in voor advies!!!!

----------


## renevanh

Een kiekje maken is zeker geen slecht idee, maar dacht ik te laat aan :P
Mogelijk vanavond nog even doen.

Een riggingbedrijf in gaan huren vind ik voorlopig nog een beetje overdreven. Het gaat tenslotte 'maar' om 4 punten. Het eerste waar een riggingbedrijf naar gaat vragen zijn de specificaties, die wil in ieder geval nog afwachten. Als die duidelijk genoeg zijn ben ik al een heel stuk verder. Zoveel komt er nou ook weer niet aan te hangen, we praten over 4 takels van max 500kg boven publiek...
Het veilig ophangen kan ik wel, de vraag is alleen nog even hoe de boel te bevestigen mocht het niet aan de interessante constructie die in het dak hangt kunnen en volgens mij valt dit probleem(pje) precies in de doelstelling van het forum.

----------


## renevanh

Foto's!
Klik
Dit hangt er nu.

Klik
Een overzichtje. De blauwe hangdingen zijn de constructie waar ik het over had.

Klik
Detailfoto. Hier zie je redelijk goed de dikte en bevestigingsmethode van de gebruikte onderdelen.

Klik
Geen commentaar.
Zie je die shackle? Doe dat 4x en daar hangt het huidige boeltje dus aan...  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Als ik dit 6 jaar geleden geweten had was ik daar niet eens als vrijwilliger begonnen...
Van de andere kant... ik heb nu de kans er iets aan te doen.



Zoals te zien is zijn de dakspanten zelf erg lastig, want schuin. Een steel gaat glijden, maar een beamclamp ook of zou dat wel kunnen?


{EDIT}
Nog een mooie kwoot van Rinus gevonden in de kelders van het forum:




> tip: op elk in Nederland gebouwd dak moet in het ontwerp met een winddruk OF een sneeuwdruk van 50kg/m² gerekend zijn. Anders voldoet het niet aan de norm.
> Hoever zitten de spanten uit elkaar?
> 42m overspanning x spantafstand x 50kg = BEZWIJKLAST-rekenfunktie.
> Neem hiervan niet meer dan 
> 1/20e als puntlast in het midden of 
> 1/10e als verdeelde last over het hele spant.... "Krighie nieh kepoht"!
> (Behalve als het fors sneeuwt of waait natuurlijk!)



Toch weer iets waar ik iets mee kan... al is het niet veel meer dan weten hoeveel ik erin zou mogen hangen...
{/EDIT}

{EDIT2}
Nog even zitten rekenen...
Ik denk dat ik al overdrijf als er (incl truss, excl takels) 600kg aan komt te hangen.
Dat is dus gemiddeld 150kg per hijspunt, en dat is niet zoveel.
Nu pieker ik er niet over om aan dat enge frame te gaan hangen, maar mogelijk is het nuttige informatie mbt de 'beamclamps'
{/EDIT2}

----------


## jeroenw

Die blauwe dingen zijn bedoelt om de kap bij elkaar te houden, normaal doet de verdiepingsvloer dit, maar die heb je geen, vandaar de spanners om te zorgen dat het dat overeind blijft.
Maar wil je dit netjes doen zou ik er of een rigger bijhalen, of anders een bouwkundige, die laatste kan je meer vertellen over je dak.

----------


## renevanh

Die bouwkundige komt er hoe dan ook bij, we willen precies weten wat we kunnen hangen en hij/zij heeft daar vast ook nog wel tips over.

----------


## Jan van Duren

Ik denk dat je beter contact op kunt nemen met een constructeur. Misschien kun je er achter komen wie het gebouw heeft ontworpen en daar vanuit de conctructeur benaderen.

tekeningen van het gebouw kun je bij bouw en woningtoezicht van de desbetreffende gemeente opvragen.

gr

jan

----------


## rinus bakker

Het ziet er allemaal uit als een redelijk uitgeklede dakconstructie. 
Dus weinig mogelijkheden om er nog veel extra aan te bevestigen dan wat er al aan eigen gewicht en aan klimaat door belasting op wordt uitegeoefend.
Zo te zien is er weer een architect van lik-me-tokus bezig geweest: _"jongerencentra zijn overdekte ruimtes met een bar, veel asbakken, een keiharde stereo en een tafelvoetbalspel erin"._ 
Dus eerst maar eens die constructeur het huidige buizenstelsels voorleggen.
Dat zou ook in aluminiumbuis (0,5 lichter) kunnen en dan aan 
- meer (6 of 8) en 
- beter uitgevoerde ophangpunten.
Maar als je wat wilt weten over de 
beamclamps-hoek-belastbaarheden moet je maar even naar de ARGH website gaan 
(the Association of Riggers and Grounders in Holland ! &mdash; Argh)

----------


## renevanh

Heel interessant stuk Rinus, bedankt!

Mijn conclusie: ik moet die hoek gaan meten voordat ik weer verder kan.
Wordt het meer dan 15° dan kan het nog wel eens een probleem worden...

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat die hoek meer is kun je zo wel zien - ik gok ergens rond de 45!
Verder hangt het 
-van het merk & type klem af,
-van de belastbaarheid van die H-profielen
en 
-van de handigheidjes die je toepast om het wegglijden te voorkomen.

----------


## renevanh

> Dat die hoek meer is kun je zo wel zien - ik gok ergens rond de 45!



Dat is de hoek van de balk tov het horizontale plafond.
Wat ik me afvraag is wat precies de hoek van de last tov de clamp wordt. Uit het hele verhaal blijkt dat namelijk een belangrijke factor te zijn.

Wat het H(E) profiel kan hebben is natuurlijk ook heel belangrijk, maar daar hebben we de constructeur voor  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Als je het balkklemmen verhaal goed had gelezen wist je het antwoord al. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Wil je de klemmen 100% belastbaar houden (= loodrecht op de klem, dus ook geen schuifgedoe meer) heb je wel twee keer zoveel klemmen nodig, plus het nodig aan speciale lengtes van staalkabels enz. :Cool: 
Maar als je voor een vaste installatie gaat - en zo begrijp ik het wel, vraag ik me af of je niet met een simpel kikkerplaat klemsysteem kunt gaan werken (= veel goedkoper!) 
En dat kan elke lokale smid / staalboer voor je maken, mits het even vooraf zal worden berekend. 
Maar dat kan diezelfde constructeur dan ook nog wel even voor je doen! 
8 x (pakweg per klem) 60-80 Euro niet hoeven uitgeven is het eerst verdient!  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Maar als je voor een vaste installatie gaat - en zo begrijp ik het wel, vraag ik me af of je niet met een simpel kikkerplaat klemsysteem kunt gaan werken (= veel goedkoper!)



Goede vraag... ik had er nog nooit van gehoord, dus die optie gaan we zeker bekijken.
Van de andere kant: kosten boeien eigenlijk niet zo heel veel omdat het door middel van sponsoring (fondsen) financieel rond gemaakt wordt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Oeps - sponsoring?
Misschien moet ik je even bijpraten over de huidige stand van de economie ....  :Cool: 
en 
de dreiging die daaruit voortvloeit voor het gemakkelijk verkrijgen van sponsoring.  :EEK!: 
_Maar als geld toch geen rol speelt_ 
_Mag ik dan meedoen met opmaken?_ 
_Ik heb de laatste paar jaar wat schriftelijke cursussen financieel debacle gevolgd bij:_
_ABN (AlleBonusNemen) en_
_ING (IedereenNogmaalsGenaaid) en_
_Fortis (FeestOnderRisicovanTerminaalInhaligSterfhuis)_
_ofzo ....._

----------


## renevanh

O.a. het Oranjefonds heeft hier jaarlijks hele mooie budgetten voor, en aangezien we een jongerencentrum zijn (als onderdeel van een vrijwilligersorganisatie) kunnen we daarvoor een aanvraag indienen.
Je moet niet over het hoofd zien dat o.a. de licht- en geluidsapparatuur een cruciaal onderdeel is voor een jongerencentrum en het functioneren van het jongerenwerk  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> Je moet niet over het hoofd zien dat o.a. de licht- en geluidsapparatuur een cruciaal onderdeel is voor een jongerencentrum en het functioneren van het jongerenwerk



Hallo *renevanh*
ik snapt het wel. Maar laten we hopen dat de _architect_ van dat pand - in elk geval kwa dakbelasting - ook rekening heeft gehouden met dat gegeven. 
Wat dat betreft heeft die _beroepsgroep_ namelijk nog een leuke inhaalslag te maken. Ik ken (helaas) in dit opzicht meer slechte dan goede voorbeelden - en dan niet alleen voor jongerencentra.
Nogal wat expohallen, sport+evenement-centrums, vlakkevloer-theaters, en zelfs onze "Nationale Hamburger" kamp(t)en met dit probleem. 
Een deel van de schuld ligt natuurlijk bij de opdrachtgevers die niet goed weten wat ze willen en als ze dat al weten, wat daarvoor dan nodig is. Maar de architect is vaak helemaal niet geinteresseerd in het gebruik - hij wil een mooi plaatje. 
Het zijn dan op zijn best een soort van (mislukte) 3D schilders.

----------


## Jan van Duren

Ben het eens met Rinus.

Werk zelf in de bouwsector en kan tientallen tekortkomingen opnoemen :Smile: 


vr gr

Jan

----------


## renevanh

> Hallo *renevanh*
> ik snapt het wel. Maar laten we hopen dat de _architect_ van dat pand - in elk geval kwa dakbelasting - ook rekening heeft gehouden met dat gegeven.



Ik vermoed dat het qua dakbelasting wel goed komt, maar qua ophangmogelijkheden...
Hoe dan ook: dat gaat de constructeur ons vertellen.

----------


## jakkes72

Ik heb ongeveer een zelfde situatie in een kerk waar een hoek is van 45 graden.
Wat is precies een kikkerplaat?
Ik heb wel een idee, maar weet het niet zeker....

----------


## moderator

Kikkerplaat constructie zijn twee plaatjes die je middels een bout/moer verbinding tegen elkaar aan draait. Met daartussen dus je spant.
simpel voorbeeld: Kikkerplaat SMR

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Kikkerplaat constructie zijn twee plaatjes die je middels een bout/moer verbinding tegen elkaar aan draait. Met daartussen dus je spant.
> simpel voorbeeld: Kikkerplaat SMR



misschien is dit een beter voorbeeld.


By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jer

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

maar deze zeker niet,

----------


## jakkes72

Jeroen en Mod: dank je wel.
Ik had al wel een idee dat het zoiets zou kunnen zijn: nu weet ik het zeker.

Bedankt!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik vind het eerste voorbeelden van Jeroen de lading beter dekken: bij een "kikker" pak je altijd de beide flenzen.
Dat ding van de mod zou ik een enkelzijdige flens-klem hebben genoemd. 
Een fout principe bij (serieuze) rigging-belastingen, want dan is het streven om de kracht toch zoveel mogelijk op het hart van de balk aan te brengen, en hiermee grijp je excentrisch aan - 'forceer' je er al direct een torsie / wringing in.
Dat tweede plaatje van Jeroen is alleen maar geschikt voor de last van een persoon, en daarboven of als voorbeeld voor rigging is dat plaatje een doodenge contraptie.

----------


## som

de kikkerplaat van haco mag alleen gebruikt worden als je een constructie die een vaste afstand heeft tussen 2 balken wilt monteren.
in het geval van haco is het frame van de laadklep welke strak tussen de liggers van de truck past.
pas dan zijn deze dingen handig, ook al omdat er niet gelast word aan een truckchassis.

om iets op hangen zijn deze jongens al helemaal niet geschikt,
behalve het al eerder genoemde torsen van een balk heeft dezelfde balk meestal een flenshoek waardoor de klem zich simpel kan loswringen.

wat de naam betreft, span(t)kikker soorten komen in vele soorten en varianten voor,maar hoe is de naam ontstaan..

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> d maar hoe is de naam ontstaan..



op internet kan ik er niets over vinden.

het ding op de onderstaande foto heet ook een kikker. maar waarom?
misschien door de dikke wangen?
meer iets voor een bioloog.

----------


## renevanh

> het ding op de onderstaande foto heet ook een kikker. maar waarom?
> misschien door de dikke wangen?
> meer iets voor een bioloog.



Zie je dat niet? Het lijkt net een kikker van bovenaf gezien.

Wat betreft het initiële probleem van dit topic: donderdagochtend komt er iemand langs die ons veel meer kan vertellen over de constructie zelf, wat er aan mag hangen en hoe we dit (volgens hem natuurlijk) het beste kunnen doen.

----------


## showband

dit laatste kan ik wel vertellen.

In de watersport heb je kikkers en klampen. (en bolders, hakken enz maar dat terzijde)
Deze dienen om het touwwerk aan vast te zetten. 

Een kikker en en klamp lijken erg op elkaar maar zijn uit elkaar te houden omdat een kikker een voetplaat heeft met schroeven erdoorheen. En een klamp heeft de schroeven door de hele body heen. Op de foto staat dus een klamp. Die foutief kikker wordt genoemt.

Dit heeft dus geen reet met vaste en gebouwenconstructies te maken en is dus offtopic. Maar omdat ik ook zeilinstructeur ben, en er verwarring dreigde te ontstaan wou ik het even kwijt  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

En als we dan weer naar de bouwkunde gaan is een *klamp* 
weer een heel ander ding. 
Sterker nog - 2 andere dingen.....

Daarom zijn definities van waarover we het gaan hebben - en de plaatjes! -
zo belangrijk om de beruchte Babylonische ellende een beetje ingedamd te houden.

----------


## renevanh

Update  :Big Grin: 

Vorige week is een aannemer langs gekomen (ja ik had om een constructeur gevraagd ja...). Deze gaf direct aan dat het hangen aan de dakspanten geen probleem mag zijn en dat ophangen met kikkerplaten (met bout door het H profiel heen) inderdaad de beste oplossing zal zijn.
De persoon binnen de stichting die over de gebouwen gaat wil het echter nog eens door een architect laten doorrekenen. Geen probleem natuurlijk, hoe zekerder we zijn, hoe beter.
Wel gaf hij zware kritiek op hoe het nu hangt (en heel terecht). De beheerder wist echter van niks (nog geen beheerder toen het erin gehangen is). Gelukkig gaat die situatie dus veranderen, of we nou subsidie krijgen voor het hele plan of niet.

Daarnaast is er een ook een elektricien langs geweest. 
De krachtstroom groepen zijn gezekerd op 25A (dat wist ik al). Dit zou voor de krachtstroomgroep voor het licht betekenen dat op 2 fases zo'n 9A overblijft, op de 3de een stuk minder (zit schakelpaneel voor nog wat losse effectjes op). Om er zeker van te zijn dat we de boel niet overbelasten willen we die zekeringen upgraden naar 32A.
Geen probleem zei de electricien in eerste instantie... tot hij naar de hoofdzekering keek.
Picture this: we hebben nu 3x 25A/380V en volgens mij 6x 16A/230V
De hoofdzekeringen zijn... 3x 25A. Dat betekend grofweg dat wanneer er een krachtstroomgroep van de disco door overbelasting uit zou vliegen de hoofdzekering per definitie meegaat vanwege ander gebruik op dezelfde fases (van de 16A groepen).
Sterker nog: zonder dat een 25A van de disco eruit vliegt kan de hoofdzekering eruit vliegen.
Kortom: Nuon mag ook de hoofdzekering naar 35A (of 40A... weet ik niet meer) komen upgraden.

Dan ga je je toch afvragen welke oetl*l erg, 10 jaar geleden (na een stevige brand die door kortsluiting veroorzaakt was!) opnieuw zo'n maffe electrische installatie heeft aangelegd...

Anyway: het ophangen gaat goed komen, dat is een hele grote zorg minder  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Je kunt je natuurlijk ook afvragen welke oet*** destijds voor die E-installateur de eisen op papier heeft gezet.
Ik ken meerdere evenementenhallen (vele tientallen tot meer dan honderd miljoen Pleuro's) waarvan het PvE alleen op een bierviltje bleek te bestaan, 
en waarbij de architect zelfs dat bierviltje nog niet had gezien.... 
terwijl opdrachtgever en architect toch heel vaak een glaasje genuttigd zullen hebben.
En dus kennelijk alleen maar over 'sport, lekkere wijven, oldtimers, of verre vakanties' hebben zitten lullen.

In jouw geval kan een volslagen oetl*l de installateurs al het bos ingestuurd hebben.

----------


## Jan van Duren

Met alle respect voor aannemers en architecten. Maar ook de meeste aannemers kunnen niet bepalen wat er voor gewicht aan de spanten kan worden gehangen.

M.a.w. vraag echt om een constructeur. Is voor dergelijke personen een klusje van niks en dan weet je echt zeker wat wel en niet kan.

gr

Jan

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo jan,
als ik zulke opmerkingen maak over deze genoemde beroepsgroepen krijg ik altijd flink de wind van voren ....
maar ik ben het van harte met je eens: 
voor het echte rekenwerk hebben we een constructeur.
(En zelfs die maken nog wel eens fouten in hun rekenwerk ... 
zeker als je van die gesjochte mafkezen gaat krijgen als Gehry 
of -onze Hollandse antroposofen- waar geen rechte balk meer in de ontwerpen zit.)
Doe mij dan maar iemand als Calatrava - 
die kan tenminste zelf nog zijn (fraaie) bogen in beton en staal uitrekenen.
Maar ik dwaal af - vandaag = dwaaldag

----------


## renevanh

Tjsa...

Ik ben vrij duidelijk geweest en heb een paar keer om een constructeur gevraagd.
Als de stichting dan in al haar wijsheid (AHUM!!!) besluit de verantwoording bij een aannemer of architect te leggen (en voor hetzelfde geld noemen ze het architect maar bedoelen ze constructeur hoor)... be my guest.
Laat die het maar doorrekenen (is ook weer niet zo'n hele aparte constructie, 4 muren en een dak), als ik iets redelijks op papier heb, prima. Dat wil zeggen: Er moet niet op staan dat het dak wel 650kg kan dragen als ik er 500kg in wil hangen, dat is me net te weinig marge.
Staat er dat echter elke spant 1000kg mag dragen (voorbeeldje he :P) terwijl ik er 150kg aan wil hangen... prima.

Natuurlijk wil ik het veilig doen, maar aan het einde ben ik nog altijd een vrijwilliger en is de stichting (of de aannemer die de bevestigingspunten maakt, of de architect/constructeur die het doorrekent) aansprakelijk.
Zover moet het natuurlijk niet komen, maar jullie snappen mijn punt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Je moet de boodschap in elk geval beter opschrijven:
Als er wordt gezegd wat er aan een spant mag of kan, weet je namelijk nog niks...
Daarin moet altijd worden aangegeven wat jij er nog bij mag hangen als alle andere waardes waarmee moet worden gerekend al verwerkt zijn:
*Vaste = permanente belastingen* 
- eigengewicht spantprofielen, 
- e.g dakhuid (pannen?, golfplaat? bitumen?, stro? enz),
- plafonds, - aircokanalen, - lichtstraten, - loopbruggen enz
*En de de tijdelijke belastingen:*
wind, regen, sneeuw/ijs, aardbevingen en ..... weet ik niet wat er allemaal bij hoort 
(dat weet een constructeur namelijk wel!).
Van hem kan je horen waar hij jouw materiaal in onder brengt,
en wat er dan voor gewicht op een bepaalde plaats aan statische (dan wel dynamische = takels!) belasting mag worden aangebracht.
Bij een aannemer of architect ga je (in 99% vd gevallen) dat soort specs niet te horen krijgen.....

----------


## renevanh

Ik ga ervan uit dat iemand die het door kan rekenen die waardes ook mee zal nemen (zeker de permanente belasting) en die dan ook in zijn rapport zal melden.
Zo niet, dan neem ik uiteraard geen genoegen met zijn advies, het moet natuurlijk wel controleerbaar zijn (al kan ik dat zelf niet controleren).

----------


## Jan van Duren

even voor Rinus.

Ik ben bouwkundige en heb dagelijks te maken met dit soort problemen. Maarja, ik ben ook geen constructeur. Dus als men vraagt of er in plaats van staven rond 10 rond 8 mm mogen worden aangebracht, heb ik geen idee of dit kwaad kan. M.a.w de constructuer bellen en deze dit laten bepalen.

Denk maar even aan het pand van Bos en Lommerplein in Amsterdam. Ik ken de constructeur die heeft moeten uitzoeken wat er allemaal mis gegaan en deze beste man is zich rot geschokken. Rapport is via internet wel te vinden. Er zijn enorme staalconstructies aangebracht om te voorkomen dat de boel dus echt instortte.

Even de juiste volgorde

architect ontwerpt
aannemer bouwt
constructeur berekent

M.a.w. elke architect en/of aannemer zal een constructeur in de arm nemen om zeker te weten wat er wel en niet kan. Ik ken de situatie niet. Maar je kunt aan geen enkele constructie zien wat voor belasting er aan gehangen kan worden of op opgezet. Ben met een project bezig en daar kunnen de prefab balkonvloeren slechts 150 kg per m2 dragen. Terwijl de vloeren er uit zien als een normale vloer. M.a.w. het bestuur van het gebouw maakt een grote denkfout door er een aannemer naar te laten kijken en dat deze dan nog zegt " dat kan makkelijk" is echt bullshit. Nogmaals een constructeur ernaar laten kijken. Ieder zijn eigen vakgebied. 

Je laat toch ook niet de boekhouder de brandveilighied bepalen omdat de beste man of vrouw zo goed een barbeque kan aansteken. Is uiteraard een stom voorbeeld. Maar toch.

Bij bouw en woningtoezicht van de gemeente zijn vaak de tekeningen en berekeningen van het gebouw op te vragen en dat kun je vaak bij de aantekeningen van de constructeur lezen wat de maximale belasting mag zijn.

gr

Jan

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Jan,

na het volgens van de PAO/CUR cursus "Constructieve veiligheid / Leren van instortingen", ben ik wel weer een hoop wijzer geworden. Constructeurs zijn ook maar mensen.
Maar in de door jou aangegeven volgorde toch een kleine aanvulling (en correctie): 
1) de opdrachtgever "eist"
2) de architect ontwerpt
3) de constructeur berekent
4) de aannemer bouwt 
5) de overheid (BWT & Brandweer) keurt

want als je niet weet waarvoor 
valt er ook niks te ontwerpen,
en zonder ontwerp is er ook niks te berekenen.
En ach, de aannemers ...
die hebben we in de loop der jaren goed leren kennen
dankzij de mededelingen van meneer Bos.
Die daarvoor "stank-voor-dank" kreeg, 
terwijl hij ons land pakweg een miljard per jaar had kunnen besparen.
De aannemer "bouwt" is eigenlijk te veel eer.
"Klooit maar wat aan" daar lijkt het meer op,
en mocht het dan misgaan is de klant alsnog de l*l.
.... Meerwerk - en dat moet (dubbel en dwars) betaald worden.
En in het geval van de overheid zijn we dat weer met z'n allen.

----------


## jans

_[quote=rinus bakker;501316]Je kunt je natuurlijk ook afvragen welke oet*** destijds voor die E-installateur de eisen op papier heeft gezet._

[FONT=Verdana]Het probleem is dat voor dergelijke kleine verbouwingen de plaatselijke gas/water/licht installateur wordt benaderd. Met allen respect voor deze categorie maar hier wordt nogal eens wat aangekloot. Natuurlijk de uitzonderingen daar gelaten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Heb meermalen mogen zien hoe nieuw en verbouw installaties niet deugen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Vorig jaar bijna alle aanpassingen aan de elektrische installatie opnieuw aangelegd omdat er niets van deugde. Lang leve de NEN3140 inspecties.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De klant denkt echter dat het door een erkend installateur is aangelegd en vertrouwd daarop. Maar weet niet dat de loodgieter voor die klus vrij te plannen was en dat deze ook wel verstand van stroom heeft.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]De eisen van een elektrotechnische installatie staan gewoon op het bekende papier, hoewel daar ook zaken instaan die niets met de realiteit en veiligheid hebben te maken maar dat ter zijde.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Leuke quote: Tijdens een feestweek in een dorpje, ca 5 jaar terug, had ik een 5 polige 32A Cee wcd gevraagd welke door de plaatselijke installateur zou worden aangelegd. Bij aankomt zag ik een nieuwe wcd met een bejaarde kabel. De rest van de krachtaansluitingen was van het type Hagemijer, de bekende zwarte 4 polige.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De nul en beschermingsleiding waren gewoon doorgelust.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb de installateur teug laten komen om het een en ander aan te passen. Dit wilde hij wel maar dan moest alles spanningsloos. Geen probleem ik schijn wel even bij.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als hij een van de hoofdsmeltbeveiligingen verwijderd zie ik tot mijn grote verbazing dat hier een spijker inzit. Navraag leerde dat dit wel moest omdat hij anders zovaak langs moest komen om deze zekeringen te wisselen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Lang leve de erkende installateur.[/FONT]

----------


## Jan van Duren

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> na het volgens van de PAO/CUR cursus "Constructieve veiligheid / Leren van instortingen", ben ik wel weer een hoop wijzer geworden. Constructeurs zijn ook maar mensen.
> Maar in de door jou aangegeven volgorde toch een kleine aanvulling (en correctie): 
> 1) de opdrachtgever "eist"
> 2) de architect ontwerpt
> 3) de constructeur berekent
> 4) de aannemer bouwt 
> 5) de overheid (BWT & Brandweer) keurt
> ...



 
het was ook een schematisch voorstelling van zaken. De term in de bouw "
er zijn slechte en hele slechte aannemers " gaat niet altijd op. Er zijn ook erg goede aannemers. Keuren door BWT en de brandweer schiet er ook regelmatig bij in. Veel van dit soort punten zijn te wijten aan de overheid, die al die controles maar lastig vinden. Maar wij dwalen af.

Ik weet niet of de TS deze vraag op vrijwillige basis heeft gesteld. Hij is in ieder geval vrijwilliger. Maar als "het bestuur" toch niet wil luisteren zou ik de opdracht mooi terug geven met als argument "als jullie niet naar mij luisteren, doe het dan lekker zelf" Maar niet komen zeuren als het mis gaat.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik weet niet of de TS deze vraag op vrijwillige basis heeft gesteld. Hij is in ieder geval vrijwilliger. Maar als "het bestuur" toch niet wil luisteren zou ik de opdracht mooi terug geven met als argument "als jullie niet naar mij luisteren, doe het dan lekker zelf" Maar niet komen zeuren als het mis gaat.



Het gaat inderdaad allemaal op vrijwillige basis, ben al jaren vrijwilliger in dit jongerencentrum.
Niet willen luisteren vind ik overdreven. Men wil wel luisteren, maar denk het vervolgens weer beter te weten. Nu wil men dus de boel laten doorrekenen door (naar eigen zeggen) een architect. Volgens mij doet een architect dat normaal gezien niet eens, dus ik vermoed dat het hier om een constructeur gaat of een architect/constructeur (je kan meerdere beroepen hebben toch?).
Deze persoon zal ongetwijfeld eens langskomen, dat is dan een mooie gelegenheid om eens te zien wat hij is en of hij er wat van snapt.
Ik laat wel weten hoe het loopt.

----------

